# No Boring turkey pictures..Please



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

This year when you guys start postin those pictures of you and your newly killed birds...*please* show a little pride. I don't want to see any little artsie fartsie girly pictures of you settled in behind some big old tom, his tail all flaired out (what you doin back there anyway?) and a huge smile on your face...save that one for the wife. I want to see you standin there like a man holdin that bird by his neck, maybe his tongue hanging out...or even better, dangling by one leg from your outstretched arm, wings in disarray, tail hanging to one side all flaired out, best if the other leg has taken a shot or two and is broken and hanging asunder, all framed in front of gigantic Ford F8000 jacked up about 6 feet off the ground and covered with mud...what do say boys, nut up, don't be boring this year!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

You have struck oil with this idea. This is the attitude that should be taken towards all animals harvested. Beautiful.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

BP, can't wait for yer pics!

You are a bold one... :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

How about something like this. Why carry when you can drag.....


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It's tough to carry when the bird is taller than you are.....


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

shhh! :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Loke said:


> It's tough to carry when the bird is taller than you are.....


The funny thing is, that's only a little Jake! :lol:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought it was a quail


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer, get some pix of your brother turkeyslayer's big tom he hammered this morning! Sounds like he was a good tom in full strut when life became a thing of the past. Congrats again Ryan!!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> > It's tough to carry when the bird is taller than you are.....
> ...


And still it is one more bird than you have killed with a bow and arrow! Shotguns are for quitters. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll have you know troll boy I have killed turkeys with my _recurve_ bow and _wood_ arrows. I'm just not proud of it. Birds are made to be killed with shotguns.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I'll have you know troll boy I have killed turkeys with my _recurve_ bow and _wood_ arrows. I'm just not proud of it. Birds are made to be killed with shotguns.


I got one word for you..... "mule"


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's a couple of my birds from season's past. I'm going to hit the last 10 days of season down home this year. 
My 2007 Oklahoma bird
[attachment=1:1r2e0wsv]nov 07 hunting trip 011.jpg[/attachment:1r2e0wsv]

My 2006 Oklahoma bird, I shot him with my TC Encore pistol. 
[attachment=0:1r2e0wsv]AR NOV 06 008.jpg[/attachment:1r2e0wsv]


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

All right, now you boys are startin to look like turkey hunters, these pictures are a lot more like it..keep 'um coming. You see Mojo1 there, no $300 camo outfit from Cabela's for him..great!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

How's about a $5 cammo outfit from Savers?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Who needs camo? :wink: 

Rio's are dumb :shock: , I've killed them wearing a white t-shirts and blue jeans a couple of times, get in some cover to break up your outline and most importantly BE STILL, the last thing they should ever see is a bright flash. :mrgreen:


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> This year when you guys start postin those pictures of you and your newly killed birds...*please* show a little pride. I don't want to see any little artsie fartsie girly pictures of you settled in behind some big old tom, his tail all flaired out (what you doin back there anyway?) and a huge smile on your face...save that one for the wife. I want to see you standin there like a man holdin that bird by his neck, maybe his tongue hanging out...or even better, dangling by one leg from your outstretched arm, wings in disarray, tail hanging to one side all flaired out, best if the other leg has taken a shot or two and is broken and hanging asunder, all framed in front of gigantic Ford F8000 jacked up about 6 feet off the ground and covered with mud...what do say boys, nut up, don't be boring this year!
> :lol: :lol: :lol: [/img]


Holy Crap BP! :rotfl:

I think campfire and disturbed the ICU a little bit we were laughing so hard at your post. My little brother has a tag for the third season (May 5-25), I'll try and make sure he doesn't look like a poser. He's 16 and 6'1" so his ******* 71 F150 doesn't even look that jacked up when he stands next to it :wink:.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> All right, now you boys are startin to look like turkey hunters, these pictures are a lot more like it..keep 'um coming. You see Mojo1 there, no $300 camo outfit from Cabela's for him..great!


Ya, but those jeans are "7's" which last time I checked are a $200.00 pair of jeans. Come'on Mojo hunting in designer jeans.....


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Dang it, you done went and gave away my sercet :mrgreen: .


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Is just laying on the grass in the back yard ok?
Here's my 06 bird.[attachment=0:1phl8z5l]IMG_0181.jpg[/attachment:1phl8z5l]


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I think whoever posts a picture of themselves drop kicking their dead turkey should win...... If there is anything to win.


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

I happen to like the traditional turkey pictures. If you have turkey pictures from this year, post them up no matter what pose you use.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

tumblingwings said:


> I happen to like the traditional turkey pictures. If you have turkey pictures from this year, post them up no matter what pose you use.


+1


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Come on Wings, just havin a little fun here. By all means post your pictures, I haven't yet seen a turkey picture I didn't like.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a few poser pic's and a few not so poser pic's from this year but I do not know how to post on this forum. Do I have to post a link from a different website?


----------



## blackchucker (Feb 6, 2008)

Here is mine from this year. This is also my first. The beard was 9".


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

This is the first of 5 tags in the family this year  One down four to go :wink:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

How dose this pic look from last years bird from new mexico :?:










Here is the utah bird last year with the tree tux.










Here is another utah bird from last year with a classic look :lol:


----------



## elksign (Feb 2, 2008)

That was then, this is now. How did I do, BP? Did I raise my girl right?[attachment=1:1vy3an72]Then.jpg[/attachment:1vy3an72][attachment=0:1vy3an72]Now.jpg[/attachment:1vy3an72]


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

By ****, that's exactly what I am talking about! You did good. She's going to make some lucky guy a great wife. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's a couple of my Nephew with his first Turkey









Another pic.


----------

